# Hazelnuts



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi,

Speaking from a UK perspective, yes, good pollen plants; for us at a time when not a great deal else is available.

Best,
Roland


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

I have two in the orchard and the bees work them heavy in early spring. Do not know what they are getting.


----------

